# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  best cycles for a football player

## Baron

Wat are the best cycles to run for a football player? Both off and in season. Would a typical strenght program with some HITT style cardio on a reg. Test/dbol /deca cycle be ideal?

----------


## bowser

man, if you are in college or above, you will be tested. deca is detectable for a year. stay away from it.

----------


## Baron

> man, if you are in college or above, you will be tested. deca is detectable for a year. stay away from it.


Hey thnx for the advice. At wat point in entering college ball do they make you get tested and how may times? Are the tests random? If they aren't I'm thinking the steroid cleanse would work.should 

Andshould I just do higher dose of test and dbol in that case? Or go with a diff drug?

----------


## bowser

your pretty young, so higher doses aren't needed. the school and ncaa can test you anytime, once you show up on campus. the school only tests for street drugs. its the ncaa you have to worry about. you want to go with things that will be in and out of your system. check on the chart where it tells you how long the different things will test positive in your body. stay with things that are out after 4 wks. being an athlete they will be out a little sooner than that. stay away from winny. it will dry your joints out and effect you in the long run.

----------


## Fordfan01

wats ur stats age, weight, height, etc

----------


## Baron

> your pretty young, so higher doses aren't needed. the school and ncaa can test you anytime, once you show up on campus. the school only tests for street drugs. its the ncaa you have to worry about. you want to go with things that will be in and out of your system. check on the chart where it tells you how long the different things will test positive in your body. stay with things that are out after 4 wks. being an athlete they will be out a little sooner than that. stay away from winny. it will dry your joints out and effect you in the long run.


Thanks. So while in season something like test prop would be ideal?

----------


## Baron

> wats ur stats age, weight, height, etc


23, 5"11 180lb. Never did a cycle before. Wanna bulk up to 230lb but keep my speed/get faster and a lot stronger.

----------


## Baron

oh and I'm in my 20s but I've been working out for as long as I can remember and been reading up like crazy

----------


## highlighthits

off season go with test prop eq and winny pills maybe some d-boll, eq will be in ur system for 5 months and the test prop will get out of your system faster than any other test u would want to take. in season stick with like win pills anavar or tbol, keep ur in season doses light because cramping will be an issue, may throw som prop in with one of those pills listed but nothin more than 400mgs a week cause other wise u will cramp up like a mofo. my in season cycle in juco i ran 600mgs of deca a weak and winstrol and dbol pills and I cramped up like a motha cause I was on 2 much gear.

----------


## Baron

Wait you cramped up how? So u say stick with low doses in season, ill def give the prop + winny tabs a shot at it. Thnx..wat kind of offseason routine do you do in the gym/on field?

----------


## highlighthits

ur trying to bulk up so Id go with body parts type of work out from my personal 
experience thats what put on the best mass.
offseason training schedge would look like this

Mon Legs:
Squats:10-7-5-7-10
Leg press:3x10
Lunges:3x10
stepups:3x10
backwards lunges: 3x10 but only if u play Dfense
jump squats:3x10
Leg curls:3x10
Rdl's or good mournings: 3x10

tues: chest and tris(exercises with* dumbells one week, and barbells the next)
Bench*:10-7-5-7-10
incline*: 3x10
push press*:3x10
weighted push ups: messege me Ill explain
cabel flys:3x10
Skull crushers:3x10
dumbell tri ext:3x10
French press:3x10
Cable extension: 3x10

Weds: go tug it

thurs:Olympic lifts Yay! 
Plate squats for warm up:3x10
cleans: 6 sets of 2 (full cleans catch the bar with ur ass in the hole)
snatches: 6 sets of 2 same as mentioned above
High pulls: 3x10
clean pulls:3x10
deads:3x10
weighted box jumps: 3x10
Rdl's or good mornings: 3x10

Fri:back and biceps
pull ups: 3 sets till failure
Lat pull down:3x10
t bar row: 3x10
dumbell row:3x10
bentover row:3x10
preacher curls:3x10
barbell curls:3x10
dumbell curls:3x10
machine burnout curls 3 sets

abs every day, sprints and plyos 3x's a week running workouts are position dependant

P.S. for best on field results no knee wraps or weight belts b/c u wont be wearing that shtuff in the game. Straps are ok for lifts like shrugs and High pulls, but every thing else Id avoid them b/c a strong grip is always a plus in the pursuit of a ball carrier

----------


## Baron

> ur trying to bulk up so Id go with body parts type of work out from my personal 
> experience thats what put on the best mass.
> offseason training schedge would look like this
> 
> Mon Legs:
> Squats:10-7-5-7-10
> Leg press:3x10
> Lunges:3x10
> stepups:3x10
> ...


that looks like a good routine. Mine somewhat similar, ill post it up later

----------


## sphincter

> off season go with test prop eq and winny pills maybe some d-boll, eq will be in ur system for 5 months and the test prop will get out of your system faster than any other test u would want to take. in season stick with like win pills anavar or tbol, keep ur in season doses light because cramping will be an issue, may throw som prop in with one of those pills listed but nothin more than 400mgs a week cause other wise u will cramp up like a mofo. my in season cycle in juco i ran 600mgs of deca a weak and winstrol and dbol pills and I cramped up like a motha cause I was on 2 much gear.




sooo, you are advising a person who can, and very likely, will be tested for steroids to use Deca ?? Why would you recommend teh longest detectable copmpound to someone in this situation? I am curious to see what your explanaition is for this as EVERYONE else seems to disagree, me included as well as another poster in this same thread.. .stay away from Deca if you have even the slightest chance of being tested.

----------


## facile

> off season go with test prop eq and winny pills maybe some d-boll, eq will be in ur system for 5 months and the test prop will get out of your system faster than any other test u would want to take. in season stick with like win pills anavar or tbol, keep ur in season doses light because cramping will be an issue, may throw som prop in with one of those pills listed but nothin more than 400mgs a week cause other wise u will cramp up like a mofo. my in season cycle in juco i ran 600mgs of deca a weak and winstrol and dbol pills and I cramped up like a motha cause I was on 2 much gear.


Are you also recommending Eq, equipose ? Equi will also be detectable for a long period.

sphincter, is right deca is a poor choice for tested athletes.

Stick with short estered products

----------


## highlighthits

im not recomending he take deca , im telling him that i took deca when I played junior college ball in califronia, I got away with it because jc football players dont get tested in california. Im recomending eq in the offseason around december or january if u run it for ten weeks it will be out of ur system well be for fall camp ne great track athlete will tell u its all about timing. Its called reading guys try it some time youd b amazed @ what u learn ps a sphincter says what?

----------


## buckeyefootball4

> ur trying to bulk up so Id go with body parts type of work out from my personal 
> experience thats what put on the best mass.
> offseason training schedge would look like this
> 
> Mon Legs:
> Squats:10-7-5-7-10
> Leg press:3x10
> Lunges:3x10
> stepups:3x10
> ...



thats a shitty program.

----------


## athlete2298

I am 29 and in this same boat as the original poster. I currently get tested randomly and I am not on anything other than IGF-1. I want to run a cycle now with some time left in the season as I am getting worn down from the season. 

I'm 275lbs and about 13.9% body fat. I'm a little light but I'm powerful so I can use that. I have the following goals:

1. Increase strength
2. Increase twitch speed
3. Lean out a little
4. Keep mass gains to a minimum

I am under the impression that they only test for specific anabolics if the (T/E?) ratio is higher than 6.5:1. Can anyone verify if this is correct? If it is, and the research is shows that average men my age produce 50 - 75 mg of testosterone a week, can I take around 300 mg of test prop during the season and not fail a test? If that is correct can I run something higher and stack with HCG or something to possibly raise the E (estrogen?) levels?

Are there any masking agents or anything to date that is undetectable? 

I really appreciate the time you took reading this and I am very open to thoughts, so please share.


Thanks

----------


## Baron

> I am 29 and in this same boat as the original poster. I currently get tested randomly and I am not on anything other than IGF-1. I want to run a cycle now with some time left in the season as I am getting worn down from the season. 
> 
> I'm 275lbs and about 13.9% body fat. I'm a little light but I'm powerful so I can use that. I have the following goals:
> 
> 1. Increase strength
> 2. Increase twitch speed
> 3. Lean out a little
> 4. Keep mass gains to a minimum
> 
> ...


there is something called the cleanse, look it up on the forums. Basically you can completely clean ur body of drug traces in 5 days unless its deca or eq. im gonna have some on hand during next season for sure. 

Id also use a fast active oral that can clear out of the system quickly with the prop.

----------


## athlete2298

I am not a big fan of that given that I will not have 5 days to prepare for a drug test during the season. It is weekly and random. I guess I could take a large dose on a wednesday after the tests are given and by next wed I would be clean.

I was really hoping to get answers regarding the other questions I posed. If anyone could help, I would really appreciate it.

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

> thats a shitty program.



thats a shitty program?? then wats a good one??

----------


## Baron

> thats a shitty program?? then wats a good one??


i asked him the same question in another thread. i didnt get a response  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BGIZZLE8629

hm o well im doin an offseason football strength traingin program idk if its anything special but i know my strength is goin up its the westside4skinnybastards by defranco

----------


## AX_TANNED_BOUNCER_

back when I was playing ball we only used creatine and protein

----------


## MMA

> I am under the impression that they only test for specific anabolics if the (T/E?) ratio is higher than 6.5:1. Can anyone verify if this is correct? 
> 
> 
> Thanks


it's not. if you have high test levels, they'll look to see if your TE ratio is OK. this is only to stop people from cheating with test suspension. ANY amount of esterfied test (prop, whatever) will instantly show up as hot. your body doesn't produce esterfied test, so any amount is obvious cheating. all other anabolics will also pop up.

----------


## HeLLBoy3045

on the occassion of some colleges, the coaches will kno or have an idea of who is using gear. they will purposely test the kickers, receivers etc.. because there pretty sure they arent on gear. if u kno u go to a college like this were the team can get through the cracks of the testing policy, then do anythin if not....
prop=safest maybe some anavar and winny pills, but prop will show the best performance.

if u go to a strict college that will f*** u if u get caught of test positive then dont even bother.

have any of you guys notices how u dont hear about college athlete steroid testing scandels or issues....they usually keep in the dark or try to get out of it in a quiet way. many college football teams r like this from d1-d3.
from my experience and talkin to people it varies school to school,

talk to some1 that plays ball at the college before u think about using. ask them how the policy is and how the coaches re act to the gear users..

this is what i have experienced from reading and questions from books, forums, trainors and players, if any1 knos anythin else or questions wut i think jus let me kno and we can come up wit the best solution. thanx boys good luck to all the college athletes....

----------


## getpaid

whats the fastest deca gets out of your system? 12months?

----------


## 100m champ

TEST TEST.. var and Test would be ideal for a Football player.. Test e 500mg 12wk 6 wk var 50mg

----------


## Lemonada8

> thats a shitty program.


why knock it and leave it at that? at least say where you think is bad and whatnot

----------


## 100m champ

> whats the fastest deca gets out of your system? 12months?


Very True i would never reccemond any athleate to take Deca . with a detection time of up to 16months

----------


## Football_Bill

Maybe off season on gear, but if you are an athlete you should be able to make it through the season with a good diet, some extra protein, creatine, and NO, I personally like TRAC during the season.

----------


## BgMc31

> ur trying to bulk up so Id go with body parts type of work out from my personal 
> experience thats what put on the best mass.
> offseason training schedge would look like this
> 
> Mon Legs:
> Squats:10-7-5-7-10
> Leg press:3x10
> Lunges:3x10
> stepups:3x10
> ...


absolutely the worse football specific program I've ever seen. Looks more like a modified bbing routine. That program is way too much. Football players don't need to do body part specific excersises. Basis compound movements are all that are needed. Squats, deads, cleans, bench, and overheads. Check out Bill Starrs modified 5x5 program for football players.

----------


## 100m champ

> absolutely the worse football specific program I've ever seen. Looks more like a modified bbing routine. That program is way too much. Football players don't need to do body part specific excersises. Basis compound movements are all that are needed. Squats, deads, cleans, bench, and overheads. Check out Bill Starrs modified 5x5 program for football players.


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## intensityfreak

> absolutely the worse football specific program I've ever seen. Looks more like a modified bbing routine. That program is way too much. Football players don't need to do body part specific excersises. Basis compound movements are all that are needed. Squats, deads, cleans, bench, and overheads. Check out Bill Starrs modified 5x5 program for football players.


thats not true at all. we need body specific workouts in order to grow. when we do cleans and over heads all we are dong is working on explosion. your not gonna grow doin what you just said.

----------


## BgMc31

> thats not true at all. we need body specific workouts in order to grow. when we do cleans and over heads all we are dong is working on explosion. your not gonna grow doin what you just said.


Very true what I said and if anyone on this forum wshes to compare football experience hit me up on PM and we can compare experience. There isn't any real pro football player or high level D1 athlete that works out like a bodybuilder!

----------


## rockinred

> ur trying to bulk up so Id go with body parts type of work out from my personal 
> experience thats what put on the best mass.
> offseason training schedge would look like this
> 
> Mon Legs:
> Squats:10-7-5-7-10
> Leg press:3x10
> Lunges:3x10
> stepups:3x10
> ...


Might not be the greatest football workout, but that's a pretty intense workout plan that looks like you will definetly attain some stregnth and endurance... not sure if it is overtraining on the field though, but damm I work out hard too and this one is pretty intense. Hardly see plans like this on the board... nice :7up:

----------


## Lemonada8

football strength and physique are totally different... the workout posted is great for bulking and such, but for on the field play power, not great but he did mention off season, so its not bad, but no workout is perfect for everybody... but if u saw he said 



> ur trying to bulk up so Id go with body parts type of work out from my personal 
> experience thats what put on the best mass.


 so thats good bulk, but not great for fball, (i'd change the sets, because in a game you go hard for maybe 10 sec? then you rest, i'd concentrate more on that) and intensityfreak is right, the cleans and overheads are for explosion, so when on the field you are exposive and quick.

----------


## Lemonada8

one thing confuses me tho... 



> backwards lunges: 3x10 but only if u play Dfense


 whyonly if u play D?

----------


## Jfew44

I have a roommate who plays at a top 5 D-1 football school and all he does for football is explosion exercises. Most the players will work out after their football workouts for size. If you are going to do more of a bodybuilding routine, best to do it after your football specific workout IMO

----------


## Mazzive_T

Bro, these are detection times for most of the steroids out there:

TURINABOL INJ, NANDROLONE DECANOATE, NANDROLONE UNDECANOATE 17 - 18 MONTHS 

DURABOLIN , TURINABOL TABS, NANDROLONE PHENYLPROPIONATE 11 - 12 MONTHS 

DIANABOL (INJECT) 5 MONTHS 

EQUIPOISE , (BOLDENONE UNDECYLENATE) 4 - 5 MONTHS

TRENBOLONE ACETATE 4 - 5 MONTHS 

TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 3 MONTHS 


SUSTANON 250 TESTOSTERONE MIXES (LOOK AT THE LONGEST ESTER IN IT THOUGH)3 MONTHS


ANADROL 50 (OXYMETHOLONE) 2 MONTHS 



HALOTESTIN (FLUOXYMESTERONE)
WINSTROL (INJ) 2 MONTHS


PROVIRON MESTEROLONE 5 - 6 WEEKS 

TRENBOLONE HEXAHYDROBENZYLCARBONATE 4 - 5 WEEKS 


DIANABOL (ORAL) 5 - 6 WEEKS 


PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT (INJECTABLE) METHENOLONE ENANTHATE 4 - 5 WEEKS 


ANAVAR (OXANDROLONE) 3 WEEKS 


WINSTROL (TABS) 3 WEEKS

TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE 2 WEEKS 


ANDRIOL (TESTOSTERONE UNDECONOATE) 1 WEEK 

CLENBUTEROL 4 - 5 DAYS 

TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION 1-3 DAYS 

Bro, if your worried about detection times, then find out how long your off season is and plan this around these detection times.

This can also be used for passing tests in season, e.g. if you know youve got a test on say the 1st october and its the 28th feb now, you know that you can't use any form of nandrolone. also you can then plan this, e.g if you want to put Inj dianabol (just an example) as a compound in a cycle you know to stop that compound before 1st april otherwise it can be traced.

Hope this helps.

T.

----------


## BgMc31

Check out this article by a renowned strength coach in LA. He expresses exactly what I was talking about**:

www.elitefts.com/documents/kiss

I never said the above workout wasn't effective for bulk. I actually stated that it looked like a bbing workout. Nothing wrong with it if you are trying to be a bodybuilder, but it isn't a good workout regime for a football player. BTW reverse lunges aren't going to make you back peddle more effeciently.

As far as a cycle is concerned, most guys I knew I college (I didn't do any AAS until after college and then not til the end of my pro career, then all through my semipro career), did very high test cycles for very short periods (4-6wks), usually starting about a month before school ended because the likelihood of being tested dramatically decreased during that period. At the pro level, testing is year round and random. When I was playing most guys were using the undetectable stuff (what Barry is accused of now), and they were spending large amounts of money on cleansing methods. But at that level those guys can afford it. Keep in mind my last year as a pro was '99 and my last year of semipro was '02.

The post above is great, I would use his guidelines to schedule your cycles, but nothing can take the place of athleticism. There are a lot of guys who 'look like tarzan, but play like Jane!'

Good luck

----------


## Baron

I played my first game on cycle last week. It wasnt an official game cause its the off-season, but game none the less. Lemme tell you guys...it was unreal. I was playing more explosively than i ever have in my life. I felt unstoppable out there. Playing while on cycle makes a BIG difference. It was funny cause everyone kept saying im on steroids (lol). I cant wait till the season, i'm definetly gonna do an even stronger cycle than the one im currently on which is:

Test e - 400mg a week. 10 weeks. 
Dbol - 35mg a day. 4 weeks. 

Hopefully PCT goes well and i can start another stronger cycle asap (2-3 months). My joints are killing me from the workouts ive been doing, but im thinking taking 1 week off from the gym will fix that. 

For my next in-season cycle im thinking about doing 500mg test a week, and dbol for a longer period of time. I also have acquired some anadrol which i heard is great for intensity/explosiveness.

----------


## Mazzive_T

nice to hear ur doin well bro.

Dont get caught!

----------


## qb_07

but nothing can take the place of athleticism. There are a lot of guys who 'look like tarzan, but play like Jane!'
[/QUOTE]

That is a great quote! And its so damn true that its crazy. In college I played with lots of guys who were looked like tarzan, but they got to watch me play while they rode the pine. AS does help but it won't cure your two left feet!

----------

